# Spinnaker Resort Hotel and Fitness Center Hilton Head



## tschwa2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I had an annoying call today from someone who claimed to be from Interval International but I suspect was from Southwind/Spinnaker.  They wanted me to come down to their newest resort on Hilton Head the Spinnaker Resort Hotel and Fitness Center for 4 days and 3 nights.  She claimed it was not a sales visit but that they were already rated at 4 stars and wanted their best customers to come down and rate the resort so they could get up to 5 stars.  I asked her where it was located.  She said right on HHI near all of the popular attractions.  I said yes but where specifically and she repeated right in the heart of Hilton Head close to everything.   I said yes but which part of the Island. She couldn't tell me.  I thanked her, told her not interested and hung up.

I know Interval doesn't care, so its not them.  Why would they not say they are calling from Spinnaker and why couldn't the agent at least tell me the address or plantation?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2014)

We received this same telephone call last week with the same sale pitch line. We declined. Someone is selling our names and  phones numbers,  to Spinnaker telemarketers staff. Also, we have an unlisted telephone number.

We have not stayed at a Spinnaker resort in the past 15 years. 

The resort is call Bluewater Resort and Marina located on HHI by Spinnaker. This is name of the resort as listed by Trip Advisor website


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2014)

The correct name of the resort is Bluewater by Spinnaker. P.O. Box 6685, Hilton Head island, SC.,29937 telephone# 853-785-3355.

web address; www.spinnakerresorts.com.

This is the information as listed by  Interval International.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 9, 2014)

I got the call too, and back traced the phone number.  It came from Southwind - not II just as you suspected.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 25, 2014)

*Got the same call today*

They initially represented themselves as calling from RCI.  When I pressed, he admitted that they were calling from Spinnaker. 

I have nothing against Spinnaker, in fact we have stayed at several of their HHI resorts. I will have some upcoming time to travel, so the offer did interest  me. 

$299 for 3  nights, plus Royal Caribbean cruise for 3 nights.  The $299 seems like a decent deal, as I wouldn't have to use my exchange or points, and I could tack this onto another week on the island. 

Caller can give two certificates which would equal a 7 night cruise. I think that my brother took this offer a few years ago, so I am going to try to reach him to find out more. 

Also, he said that the room "overlooked the ocean." I know that Bluewater is not on the ocean. Caller said that this new resort is near Coligny plaza, ocean front.  Not sure if this is a lie, but I will try to look for more info. I have his number to call back.

I just checked Spinnaker web site. They are offering a 3 night vacation getaway package for $249, two Vagabond cruises, and $100. OH, I see it says "S.R hotel" suggesting it is NOT in the Bluewater at all.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 25, 2014)

*I found it*

I found it: http://www.spinnakerresorts.com/resorts/hilton-head-island/sr-hotel

Apparently a hotel facility, seems to be near another spinnaker location. Definitely not Bluewater!


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2014)

It's funny how the telephone agent just won't give out the name of the specific resort and the location.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 25, 2014)

I know.... 

I am tempted to call back and request the specifics, documented in an email to me.  But I don't want to go to the S.R. hotel. Now the Baywater, that is another tempting option. Perhaps in the off season it might be viable under their program.

The only reason I am considering following up on this is that we do plan to go to HHI in the winter/spring months. Of course, I can use my points and weeks to get a unit, or rent one.  But the $299 or $249 might be a good price.  I am not concerned about going through a timeshare presentation - I am a master at these from years ago. My DH doesn't like them, but he can tolerate them occasionally. We haven't been to a presentation an a while. 

Whenever we attend, I know much more than any of the sales folks who try to sell me since we have been timeshare owners and active traders since 1980. Heck, some of them weren't even born in 1980!! Ha   They soon realize that I would never buy a unit through them, especially when they pull our various books to show me how I can 'never' trade into (so-and-so resort), and find out that I have been to the resorts they mention.


----------



## jme (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I'm right on the following, but I don't know everything about the Spinnaker system, even tho I'm an owner:

SR Hotel.....

here it is....on Deallyon Ave., a back street basically.  Nothing in the Spinnaker system will ever be a 5-star anything.  It probably exists to put up guests that are there at HH to view the Spinnaker timeshare resorts for potential purchase, so basically they're offering a line. Nice resorts but not 5-star caliber. We own 2 Waterside weeks for extra HH time (purchased on Ebay two 3-BRs floating weeks 1-52 for $200 and $350 each), but on my scale they're more like a 7, not a 9 or 10. 

http://goo.gl/maps/wcC7L  (takes a few seconds to fully load)

They must be talking about the "newest" Spinnaker resort *Bluewater*, at the other end of HH on the inland waterway. It's not a bad resort at all---sort of pretty, but it's well removed from the rest of the island (the popular end of the island) and it will never be a 5-star resort. A decent place but cannot compare to many others due to location, and for that reason probably lagging in sales. 

Bluewater Resort is ~8 miles from the SR Resort on Deallyon Ave. 
The Deallyon Ave complex is basically the Spinnaker Resorts Headquarters, housing their support staff (sales office, rentals, reservation center, legal department, etc.) 

http://goo.gl/maps/MnGYy


----------



## Sandy (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information, 

I would definitely NOT stay at this hotel for $299 for 3 nights.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 26, 2014)

I believe the hotel is probably the Players Club resort adjacent to the Southwind Offices.  They as mentioned are selling Blue Water and not selling Players Club, but if you look at the Tripadvisor reviews for Players Club you will see come angry folks who were told the same story as our original OP.


----------



## PHLarry (Aug 27, 2014)

Correct it's the Player Club resort complex, which has been undergoing renovations for the year or so.  It's not a bad loaction.  No view but a 5-10 minute walk to the beach and 10-15 to Coligny


----------

